# Bluetooth que conecta una pc y un celular



## Alberth (Jul 24, 2008)

hola que tal, me dejaron desarrollar un sistema que opere con bluetooth una pc y un celular, es decir tengo un driver convertidor de usb a bluetooth con el que pienso comunicarme con un celular que tenga obviamente dicha tecnologia. un celular receptor debe recibir un mensaje desde otro celular (transmisor), el receptor enviara dicho mensaje a una pc que previamente se le conecto el driver bluetooth, los mensajes seran comandos para operar diapositivos desde la pc... alguien piensa que si es posible?
saludos


----------



## Alberth (Ago 5, 2008)

2 celulares se comunicaran via sms(mensajes de texto), uno  de ellos, osea el receptor, estara directamente conectado a una pc mediente el puerto inalambrico bluetooth cuando el primer celular envie un mensaje de texto al receptor, éste se lo enviara a la pc inalambricamente, quien será la encargada de decodificar el mensaje e interpretarlo....! vamos no es dificil, es un proyecto universitario, alguien quiere aportar?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 5, 2008)

hay celus que te permiten manejar todas las funciones dela pc a traves del bluetooth. yo tengo un sony w710i y a veces lo uso coasi. saludos


----------



## will0214 (Ago 19, 2008)

cómo puedo construir un driver convertidor de usb a bluetooth, tal vez pueda partiendo de hay y de el aporte de zeta bola ayudar en algo.


----------



## Alberth (Ago 19, 2008)

will0214 esos drivers los consigues facilmente como convertidor de usb a bluetooth, ya lo probre con algunos celulares y si los detecta, ahora en lo que estoy trabajando es en poder leer un mensaje de texto sms
saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 19, 2008)

los adaptadores usb a bluetooth salen aprox 10 dolares, en la argentina. para leer los mensajes desde la pc al celu no conozco el nombre, pero seguro que algun programa hay.


----------



## will0214 (Oct 10, 2008)

hola alberth, disculpa la demora pero llevo bastante rato fuera de los experimentos y de internet, problemas de salud, gracias por tu esplicación que recién leo, lo de el blooetooth ya lo resolvi, lo que no encuentro es algun software que me permita hacerlo, de paso pregunto a zeta bola 1, si ya encontró alguno que se pueda emplear para esa función, por lo pronto también estoy trabajando es dos proyectos, la construcción del cable usb para un  cell Motorola V60g,pero no avanzo, si alguien tiene los datos de las conexiones se le agredecería de antemano, el otro preyecto se sale del tema. gracias y saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 10, 2008)

Hacete un programita en visual basic que se conecte al puerto serie virtual de tu celu y que a traves de comandos AT lea los mensajes y ejecute los comandos. No es nada dificil...


----------



## Janio (May 18, 2010)

Ferandoae, he leido tus comentarios en el foro y dedusco que tienes bastante conocimientos en el tema, te pido de favor que me puedas guiar en la realizacion de esta impletacion ya que yo planteo el mismo esquema que alberth



Alberth dijo:


> 2 celulares se comunicaran via sms(mensajes de texto), uno  de ellos, osea el receptor, estara directamente conectado a una pc mediente el puerto inalambrico bluetooth cuando el primer celular envie un mensaje de texto al receptor, éste se lo enviara a la pc inalambricamente, quien será la encargada de decodificar el mensaje e interpretarlo....! vamos no es dificil, es un proyecto universitario, alguien quiere aportar?



alberth en este link del foro fernandoae, tiene material que te podria servir, yo estoy en la misma implementacion de proyecto que tu propones, caulquier cosa estamos en contacto ok.

link que podria servirte:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/comunicacion-bluetooth-celular-tarjeta-1793/


----------

